# How to train Rollers?



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, once I get this whole pigeon thing down, I'm gonna get a pair of rollers. How would I train them. I don't want to train them to be in shows (I don't wana compete with them) and all I want to know is how to make them roll and come back to the loft.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep them in for a couple weeks, and get them trained to use the trap door. You can use a settling cage the same way you do with homers. Then once they know how to get in, you can start letting them out every day. As they fly, they'll roll on their own. No way you can teach them to do that


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Crab
Breed the pair you get and fly the youngsters. Make sure you fly them hungry and dont overfeed them or they wont roll very much or very well. You can fly 6-8 together and they should perform. Keep thier quarters rather smallish if you plan on flying them often.
I am a roller guy. Click on my name if you want to see my club site.

yits


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

*Same boat*

Crab, I'm new to the site and am in the same situation. I am building a kit box for some good rollers. I was in the hobby some years back and decided it's time to get back into it. I'll post some pix when the loft is done. I'm building it in the garage due to very inclement weather, lot's of rain. Then the training comes in with new birds. I was very impressed with Velo99's words and video. Wow, what a beautiful set up and impressive air show. I would love to have some of that stock. Thank you velo99. My box is 4 X 4 X 4, with a shed style roof sloped to the front. It is fitted with 16 V-perches and plenty of ventilation. I built it strong enough to with stand any predator attack. That was my main goal, lots of raccoons and cats. Crab, hope all goes well, keep up the good work and sharing. Randy


----------

